# BeAuTy "MARKED" gOrGeOuS GoLd!



## Monique_MAC (Apr 17, 2006)

hey luvz!...well here is another one....not that much color.....i was feeling kinda dark....got this color inspiration while listening to evanescence....[i heart amy lee]....well n-e-who...lemme kno what u think!



[EYES]
slick (ccb)
beauty marked (e/s)
intoxicate (e/s)
nocturnal (e/s)
carbon (e/s)
gorgeous gold (e/s)
chartru (e/p)
shroom (e/s)
black track (f/l)
lashes (sally's whispies)

[CHEEKS]
Peachtwist (p/b)

[FACE]
sff nc 25
sf c3
fix+

[LIPS]
honey love (l/s)
clear (l/g)


----------



## Ambi (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh wow, that's really gorgeous!


----------



## londonfan (Apr 17, 2006)

This is a perfect look! You are absolutely pretty


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 17, 2006)

I love this! I might try it soon, I have Beauty Marked and Gorgeous Gold!


----------



## brandi (Apr 17, 2006)

so beautifullllllll i dont know what to say! hahahaha i always have something to say! you always find the best color combos why is that??? i wish i could think of things like that! lookin good as always!!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 17, 2006)

thats just gorgeous! I'm stuck on what look i want to do today..now i wanna do this.. im so confused


----------



## kattpl (Apr 17, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 17, 2006)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 17, 2006)

That's one of the most gorgeous looks i've seen in a very long time! I would never have thought of that colour pairing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

This Is Just Too Freakin HOTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

wow this looks really awesome! i love darker looks on you.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 17, 2006)

I think that probably the best use of beauty marked I've seen...I always love your makeup.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 17, 2006)

woahhhh that's amazing!

it's rare that i actually say 'ooooooooooh' outloud and i definitely did when i saw this!


----------



## User34 (Apr 17, 2006)

I f-ing luv ur skills. Don't ever stop posting the fotd's!!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 17, 2006)

wow- this is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 17, 2006)

ohhh i <3 it!!!
can you do a tutorial so i can try this?


----------



## MACMuse (Apr 17, 2006)

This look is so innovative and different. Your fotd are always on point! keep it up


----------



## Pei (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG, this is gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2006)

these colors are amazing!! please do a tutorial on anything! <3


----------



## j babyy (Apr 17, 2006)

wow! that is beyond perfection. i would have never thought of that color combo. make a tutorial please! even if its just a typed one with no pics


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 17, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 17, 2006)

your FOTD's are always amazing!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful! I love it. You look gorgeous as always.


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2006)

Can you PUHLEEEZ do a tutorial on this?!  Or just tell me where you put the colors?  This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 17, 2006)

what an unexpected combo, but it's hoTT

i love beauty marked on the lid for you, it's esp. flattering


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 17, 2006)

ummm TUTORIAL!!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 17, 2006)

damn girl thats hoooooottttttt


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy freaking hell that's hot!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 17, 2006)

too pretty 

i get so jealous all the color that just are blah on me rock on you i love this beauty marked is a big dud on me and so beautiful on you 

i love seeing your fotds


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 17, 2006)

omfgg hot


----------



## snickrs (Apr 18, 2006)

wow that combo looks really good i love it


----------



## Isis (Apr 18, 2006)

That's an incredibly stunning combo! I love it!

I've been thinking about purchasing Intoxicate _forever_, but now I definitely have to.


----------



## nyrak (Apr 18, 2006)

I would never thought of putting those two together - inspirational!


----------



## Octavia (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, it's awesome! I wish I could pull that off! Sooo sexy!


----------



## devin (Apr 18, 2006)

OMG! that's hot! Girl you got skills!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 18, 2006)

Your looks are pure perfection. I love them, you look flawless.


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooh Ooh! Will you do a tutorial for this one??? I LOOOVE it!


----------



## Renee (Apr 19, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous! A tutorial or at least color placement would be greatly appreciated! I am going to make a feeble attempt at this look just using the photo, but I hope you consider helping!


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 19, 2006)

I use this exact color combo today.....but of course....yours looks wayyyyyy better than mine!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooooo...I really really REALLY love that. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## artemisa (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh yes please!!! TUTORIAL!!!
How do you make beauty marked to show the red glitters????


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 19, 2006)

Phwoar hot stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickaboo (Apr 19, 2006)

that is such a beautiful combo - i'd never have thought of it! and your lashes are amazing


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

Holy hell, I love this!!! I thought for sure you used club, but it's just the combo of the colors you did use and it's awesome! I'm so jealous, you are too cute and your application is always flawless!!!


----------



## aligirl (Apr 19, 2006)

That's amazing! I would have never thought those colors would look so good together



QUOTE=PRETTYEVILEYEZ]hey luvz!...well here is another one....not that much color.....i was feeling kinda dark....got this color inspiration while listening to evanescence....[i heart amy lee]....well n-e-who...lemme kno what u think!






[EYES]
slick (ccb)
beauty marked (e/s)
intoxicate (e/s)
nocturnal (e/s)
carbon (e/s)
gorgeous gold (e/s)
chartru (e/p)
shroom (e/s)
black track (f/l)
lashes (sally's whispies)

[CHEEKS]
Peachtwist (p/b)

[FACE]
sff nc 25
sf c3
fix+

[LIPS]
honey love (l/s)
clear (l/g)[/quote]


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

i love this look!!


----------



## Asphyxia (Apr 19, 2006)

so beautiful...


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 20, 2006)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 20, 2006)

i would love to do a tut on this look but i gotta get a memory card for my camra....it only holds like 6 pix @ a time....=0(....i will keep u guys updated!!

-mon!que-


----------



## addicted2mac (Apr 20, 2006)

damn girl that's hot! i love it. could u maybe do a tut on that when you have the time? i really love that...


----------



## addicted2mac (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYEVILEYEZ* 
_i would love to do a tut on this look but i gotta get a memory card for my camra....it only holds like 6 pix @ a time....=0(....i will keep u guys updated!!

-mon!que-_

 
lol whoops didn't see that. just went straight to the quick reply box


----------



## user4 (Apr 20, 2006)

this looks beautiful girl!!! WOW


----------



## bellamia (Apr 20, 2006)

this is awesome work you are very talented


----------



## Popmodeprincess (Apr 20, 2006)

This look is incredible! You betta work!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG! that's amazing..are you a professional?


----------



## Monique_MAC (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 
_OMG! that's amazing..are you a professional?_

 

NO HUN......=0(...NOT YET NEWAYZ....JUST SELF TAUGHT FOR RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 21, 2006)

oh so perrty as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and seriously i'd never think to put those two together, i'll definately be tryin this one! its good stuff


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

gorgeous - great combo!


----------



## solardame (Apr 21, 2006)

Aw I love it! I have to compliment you on your brows. They're very nicely shaped.


----------



## divaster (Apr 21, 2006)

I just got Beauty Marked yesterday! I was a little scared, but it looks great (on you at least!).


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice color combo! They compliment each other very well! Excellent work!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow! wow! wo!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 21, 2006)

Fantastic look.  I would never have thought to put those two colours together.


----------



## mymla (Jun 21, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Katura (Jun 21, 2006)

I second the tutorial request!!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## islandblossom (Jun 21, 2006)

that is just BEAUTIFUL. right on girl!


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 21, 2006)

your blending is always amazing!  and those colors look unexpectedly hot together


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 21, 2006)

you look so hot great fotd!!!!!!!


----------



## capspock (Jun 21, 2006)

Very original and just plain BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 21, 2006)

ur so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love your looks! im going to try it out aswell now


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

I always shake my head when I see your FOTD because they are so lovely!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 21, 2006)

you look uber pretty!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 22, 2006)

I love it! Very hot


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 22, 2006)

You do great FOTD's.

Good job girl! Keep up the good work.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jun 22, 2006)

Love it...absolutely gorgeous.  I love doing a dark lid, I haven't tried it with beauty marked yet.


----------

